
CERN video shows mock human sacrifice - tomcam
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/18/fake-human-sacrifice-filmed-at-cern-with-pranking-scientists-suspected
======
aedron
Humour? Looks more obviously like a free masonic ritual. Though the press not
giving any mention to this is somehow appropriate.

